# Wi5 1mbps unlimited!!!



## prabhu.wali (Dec 22, 2011)

hey fellas,jus got myself 1 mbps unlimited plan from wi5 for 899+tax/month coz of the F***ing FUP from airtel,so for so good


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 22, 2011)

Well, prices seem to be coming down now. Only BSNL act like thugs and give us only 256 kbps @Rs.625 

Another private ISP here in Guwahati is giving no FUP 1 mbps @Rs.755


----------



## prabhu.wali (Dec 22, 2011)

well actually bsnl is better when compared to airtel,i was actually paying an avg of Rs 800 for unlimited 512 kbps with an 8gb of FUP!!


----------



## RaMpAgEr^GodZ (Dec 22, 2011)

I pay 599+taxes of tata 512 kbps plan n unlimited download.
 M i live in mUmbai!  *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/smilies/icon_neutral.gif


----------



## comp@ddict (Dec 22, 2011)

Beam Fiber 10Mbps unlimited for Rs. 1000 per month Hyderabad


----------



## prabhu.wali (Dec 22, 2011)

comp@ddict said:


> Beam Fiber 10Mbps unlimited for Rs. 1000 per month Hyderabad



lol i know that,also i mailed them asking for a connection but they said they still haven't got to my place


----------



## soumo27 (Dec 23, 2011)

I m having 512 Kbps Unlimited NO FUP for 535/-


----------



## prabhu.wali (Dec 23, 2011)

soumo27 said:


> I m having 512 Kbps Unlimited NO FUP for 535/-



i used to pay Rs 600 for the  same plan from bsnl unlimited 512 is cliche these days


----------

